# November Shrooms 2012



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello All! Not much going onthe board here. Is kinda quiet. I did manage to get out last week and find some shrooms.
Not Sure what these are [/url]

Found some Wood or Tree Ears [url=http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/library/November%202012%20In%20The%20Woods][img][/url]

Then I saw a few Fall Oysters [url=http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/library/November%202012%20In%20The%20Woods][img][/url]

[url=http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/library/November%202012%20In%20The%20Woods][img][/url]

Went on the other side of that log and found a Real Nice Flush Of Fall Oysters hiding under the leaves and branches
[url=http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/library/November%202012%20In%20The%20Woods][img][/url]

Another picture of them after I removed some of the branches and leaves. They were pretty fresh and not to buggy. The log also had more that were starting to come out. I left them as they were to small. 
[url=http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/library/November%202012%20In%20The%20Woods][img][/url]

[url=http://s1060.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/library/November%202012%20In%20The%20Woods][img][/url]

@All Pray you are still out there hunting Shrooms and What Ever Else is out there to be found! I think I am done with them this year, and will Dream of the Morels to come next Spring! Praying that It Will be an Awesome Year for the Morels! Good Luck Everyone On Your Hunts! Be Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Good job Cindy!!!!!


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice Cindy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow cindy!! Great finds and GREAT pix!! Specially nice oysters! Glad to see you got out to enjoy this weather!


----------

